# Jean Paul Sartre



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

Il fenomeno d'essere è un appello all'essere; esso esige, in quanto fenomeno, un fondamento che sia transfenomenico. Il fenomeno d'essere esige la transfenomenicità dell'essere. _
(L'essere e il nulla)_​


----------

